
Basecamp is hiring a Rails Programmer - botverse
https://m.signalvnoise.com/join-basecamp-as-our-new-rails-programmer-bf7022cb08f7
======
botverse
I find surprising that Basecamp doesn't have an endless stream of Rails fans
from where to pick one up.

